# [WORD] Viele Bilder -> große Datei



## XsilentX (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich verwende Word 2000 und hab viele gleiche  Bilder (JPG) in einem Worddokument. Wenn ich das über das Netzwerk öffnen will  dauert das über 2 Minuten.
Die Bilder im Word selbst sind zwar klein, aber das Orginal ist ziemlich groß. Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Bildgröße im Word zu ändern, so dass sich auch die Speichergröße ändert, ohne das Orginal selbst zu verändern.

Oder gibt es eine Andere Möglichkeit die Dateigröße bei einem Dokument mit mehreren gleichen Bildern zu verkleinern

Danke im Voraus,
mfg Simon


----------



## thekorn (26. Juli 2004)

*includepicture*

Die Feldfunktion "INCLUDEPICTURE" bietet mit dem Schalter "\d" die Möglichkeit Grafiken als Verknüpfungen in ein Worddokument einzufügen, wie in html Dokumenten.
Dabei ist darauf zu achten, dass in den Pfadangaben ein "\" durch ein "\\" ersetzt werden muss.
Ein Feld, was an eine Stelle nun eine Grafik einfügt hat zum Beispiel folgenden Inhalt:

```
{INCLUDEPICTURE "C:\\Eigene Dokumente\\Bilder\\fun\\clowns.jpg" \d \* MERGEFORMAT}
```


gruß
thekorn


----------



## XsilentX (26. Juli 2004)

Danke werd ich Morgen dann ausprobieren.


----------



## slimanus (7. August 2004)

Andere Möglichkeit:
Du erstellt eine Kopie deines Originalbilds und benutzt dann ein Programm zum schrumpfen der Bilder (picturesizer, photoshop, etc)
Resultat: Dein Original bleibt erhalten und du kannst die kleinere Version in World importieren und hast so ein deutlich kleiners Dokument.

Grüße aus´m Ruhrpott,

slimanus


----------

